# Mitspieler gesucht



## Th3L0s7 (19. Mai 2012)

Hallo
Ich suche Mitspieler für meinen Lvl 40 Barb. Bin momentan Akt 2 und würde mich über leidende Genossen freuen
Tag: Th3L0s7#2437
Einen wunderschrecklichen Tag schonmal


----------

